# IBS-D after taking a nap



## Guest (Mar 6, 2000)

I've been an IBS-D sufferer for almost 8 years. I've noticed that my IBS is HORRIBLE after I wake up from taking a nap. I don't have any problems in the morning after a full night's sleep. It's only after afternoon naps that are not a regular part of my sleep patterns. I avoid taking them because of this and sometimes just say really tired until the end of the night.Any advice or suggestions on something that can help? I've been taking Caltrate, which helps my IBS in general, but hasn't gotten rid of the problem.


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

G'day M8. Welcome to the board.Your body may be rebelling because your naps are lasting too long. The next time your body cries out for a nap, try setting an alarm for 15 or 20 minutes. This should help give you a boost without letting you slip into a deeper sleep which is harder to wake up from. Give it a shot and see if that doesn't help.-------------------Dan


----------



## jcaf (Feb 19, 2000)

There is definitely a link between IBS and sleep for me but im not sure many other people experience it. A nap is not a good thing for me either despite the fact that i am often tired. Also, i can be edgy or short tempered after a good nap. I am looking for more info on the guts reaction to sleep. I try not to sleep until 4-5 hours after i have eaten and a nap rarely coincides with this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2000)

i've had the same problem for a long time. when i take a nap, i wake up with D and nausea. i thought i was the only one in the world who had this wierd problem! i get so sick that i cant eat for the rest of the day. does anyone know what causes it?


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Oh my God!!! I thought *I* was the only one. This has happened so much over the last few years that I've developed a phobia about taking naps! I wake up in a panicked state, nauseous and "D." I never considered there would be a link so I never mentioned it here, but maybe there is something to it. Anyone else have any ideas? Flux is pretty knowledgeable; maybe he'll come through with an answer for us. I'm just glad I'm not alone, even though I really don't wish it on anyone.


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

I also have had problems if I take a nap in the afternoon.. but i dont often have diarrhea.. I am an IBS-C/D.. I can get headaches or have difficulty getting active.. sometimes difficulty falling asleep at night if i took a nap in the afternoon.. i also have other sleep problems.. waking up in the middle of the night..


----------

